# Poker editeur de statistique



## zamal85 (29 Mai 2007)

il existe des logiciels qui calcul les probabilités des mains (améliorations, sérieux des joueurs adverses) à votre place, y'en a t'il pour mac?


je connais poker office mais il ne marche que sur PC....


----------



## acidrongeur (31 Août 2007)

zamal85 a dit:


> il existe des logiciels qui calcul les probabilités des mains (améliorations, sérieux des joueurs adverses) à votre place, y'en a t'il pour mac?
> 
> 
> je connais poker office mais il ne marche que sur PC....



hello,
du nouveau ? tu as trouve quelque chose ?
l'ideal serrait un truc qui se plug sur full tilt...


----------



## Truman.C (14 Octobre 2007)

Quelqu'un connaitrait il à défaut un simple logiciel pour calculer les probabilités à partir des cartes?


----------



## acidrongeur (26 Décembre 2007)

Truman.C a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaitrait il à défaut un simple logiciel pour calculer les probabilités à partir des cartes?



moi j'utilise ca http://twodimes.net/poker/ mais c'est online... 
si je savais comment capturer le texte des logs FTP je coderais un truc.


----------

